# EV-List-News posts for 20210719 through 20210725



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

% Click on linked-text below to read %

groups.google.com/g/evln/c/pqAX-UxL_cg





fmc Mach-Eau> wackadoodle gas-smell fragrance/perfume +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/q-IQLTdueUk





Top 10 e-bike companies +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/dhOaFk3kPmc





Taking an EV Road Trip> (plan using plugshare.com ) +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/y97lkpwJxsM





Tesla-X sentry mode captures EF-2 tornado-experience +







groups.google.com






(google blocked text, open urls yourself)
E-tron .fr EV .in launch> a proper .in review +
www.msn.com/en-in/news/watch/reviewing-audis-1st-electric-suv-e-tron-overdrive-cnbc-tv18/vp-AAM0Ydg
...
NJ EV rebate$ (again)
www.nj.com/news/2021/07/nj-is-again-offering-5k-off-electric-vehicles-heres-how-it-works.html

XPeng .cn EV> $1.8B Hong Kong IPO +
www.msn.com/en-au/money/other/chinese-tesla-challenger-debuts-in-hong-kong-with-1-8-bn-ipo/ar-AALRk9u
...
Shell,K-Electric 50kW DC .pk EVSE
www.dailytimes.com.pk/788456/shell-and-k-electric-inaugurate-an-electric-vehicle-charging-station/
(google blocked text, open urls yourself)


groups.google.com/g/evln/c/JTlBCyyzybw





GM sez park Bolt EV outside> (charging or not) +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/SKfFlexn6R4





$39k Tesla Cybertruck> quirks &polarising design +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/rFe31OIvqzg





100 EVjobs @ Lightning eMotors Loveland-CO> former HP facility +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/8lZfj9NU-nA





Xbus EV> modular e-van design +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/QEWbuRSxIqw





plugshare.com > the yelp of EV charging, now EVgo owned +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/BpUOJ42MkK4





Cheaper4 .ca Tesla-3 EV wasn't a big seller r:94mi +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/68gAsm7A5Ps





GM,BrightDrop EV600 delivery e-vans +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/3vPykcj6IEU





Lightyear1 83Wh/km PV EV r-wltp:710km +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Is30zDtKymo





Ioniq 5 vs Volkswagen ID.4 vs Mustang Mach-E +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/6SOL8UK3MFg





$200mo FSD/Full Self-Driving Tesla EV option +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/i92DwzKNetM





Atlis 500-mile range battery> recharges in 15min +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/V9wD_scnSrg





F-150 Lightning EV volume part ... keeps cost$ down +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/uoQGZRksyao





Taycan 4S EV .au review +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/U1KcrmdFhyk





Fremont-CA PD chase-ice in Tesla-S EV r:265mi +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/6eUGC-ab2sI





$77k Volvo XC40 Recharge SUV .se EV push into .au +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Xk2kdpwWsus





XPeng Voyager X2 flying auton e-VTOL prototype +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Qz4K7r_7IpA





10k-lb sand&saltwater-logged Tesla saved from Centerville_Beach-CA +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/ch7wCvL83TI





Mustang Mach-E EV vs Jaguar I-Pace EV +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/F0qVZ_61504





6 e-buses for ucdavis.edu (NorCal) +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/F0qVZ_61504





6 e-buses for ucdavis.edu (NorCal) +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/k9fC_S3ENvo





$7k Squad 2seat PV .nl EV> 4 fits in 1 parking spot +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/zrBedj_XUyw





Buy Prince Charles' Tesla-S EV &drive like a royal +







groups.google.com








For previous EV List News posts, click on linked-text in:

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210712-through-20210718.205222/
EV-List-News posts for 20210712 through 20210718

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210628-through-20210704.205196/
EV-List-News posts for 20210705 through 20210711

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210628-through-20210704.205169/
EV-List-News posts for 20210628 through 20210704

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210621-through-20210627.205143/
EV-List-News posts for 20210621 through 20210627

diyelectriccar.com/forums/ev-news.6/
+ more


EV List News (EVLN) posts on evdl.org nabble archive (lost)
2020-2018 EVLN posts on the evdl.org nabble archive (lost)

2017-2014 EVLN posts on the evdl.org nabble archive (available)
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-f4672567.html

Alternate evdl.org archive
mail-archive.com/search?l=ev%40lists.evdl.org&q=EVLN&x=13&y=20

2012-2011 EVLN posts on diyelectriccar.com
diyelectriccar.com/forums/evdl-list.15/

2010-1990 (lost from internet)


{brucedp.neocities.org}


% Statement: groups.google.com/g/evln is a read-only
group used to archive of my EV List News (EVLN) posts
which allow public viewing without having to login.
I've promoted EVs for 30+yrs by providing these EV
newswire posts as a free service. I am not a business.
I do not make money providing these. Enjoy 
%


----------

